# Took the Routan camping earlier this month



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

Took the family (6 peeps) to the Sierras for a week after the 4th and had a good time. There was plenty of room for all our stuff and the hitch rack worked great. Everyone loved the Routan, you could watch a movie, charge your DSi or PSP, play games or listen to sat radio while we drove along and enjoyed the views. MPG on the road at speed is 21ish which is much better than our in town mileage has been. I ordered and air bag kit for the rear springs. I think we are going to buy a tent trailer (popup) this winter during the "off season". 
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Took the Routan camping earlier this month (MRP2001GTi)*

did you put on a factory hitch or a aftermarket? looks good!


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Took the Routan camping earlier this month (2008cc)*

Aftermarket, its a U-Haul hitch. Very heavy duty. Thanks


----------



## DarthJamo (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Took the Routan camping earlier this month (MRP2001GTi)*

What type of hitch cart did you get? I'm in the market for one, but some rattle, some bounce, some fold, etc. I was checking out the Rola cargo box that is a 2 piece design, for both a box and a shelf when the box is not being used (gas/trees/propane tanks, etc.)


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Took the Routan camping earlier this month (DarthJamo)*

Its just a cheapo one. We needed it with short notice so not much time to do any research. I plan to eventually bolt a diamond plate aluminum box to it. Its fits in the hitch really well. It doesn’t flop around or anything like that. It did its job and that was all that mattered for that trip.


----------

